# Semiautomatic standpipe systems



## JBI (Oct 5, 2016)

Question came up at work today about when a semiautomatic standpipe would be an appropriate choice. 
The IBC defines them, but does not 'require' them anywhere and  Annex A of the (NFPA 14) Standard provides no specific guidance on when they might be appropriate. 

Can any of my esteemed colleagues here provide any information or guidance? 

I realize it is the DPR that will specify, but would like to know when it would be an appropriate choice...


----------



## cda (Oct 5, 2016)

I have seen them in open parking garages.

Would say about anywhere you would install a dry pipe, you could install a semi automatic.

Both work about the same.


----------

